# Hey Stihl Fans



## superfire (Jan 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zQOAtCJZZA


----------



## windthrown (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow, that is pretty macho stuff. Here I just toss a 361 or two into the back of the truck with a 6-pack and maybe let the dog come along, depending on where I may be cutting, and off I go.


----------



## 74craig (Jan 21, 2009)

Thats a good video<they definetly do some cool things in the video.


----------



## TackleTree (Jan 21, 2009)

cool movie. Never thought using Stihl would be so dramatic...opcorn:


----------



## JTinaTree (Jan 24, 2009)

Man, that video makes me want to get off the couch and go mess with my saws right now!!


----------



## yjcrawler (Feb 2, 2009)

wow i wanna go to work with them that was way frekin cool:jawdrop:


----------



## forestryworks (Feb 2, 2009)

very nice production there.

i wonder what husqvarna can do? i've seen their pics on their sites and they're pretty nice.


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 3, 2009)

what wes the brand of gloves the climber was sporting? the word looked a little long to say STIHL


----------



## crispy (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice workshop.


----------



## fredmc (Nov 17, 2009)

stihl sux


----------



## MonkeyMan_812 (Nov 17, 2009)

jtinatree said:


> man, that video makes me want to get off the couch and go mess with my saws right now!!



lol lol lol!!!!


----------



## JTinaTree (Nov 17, 2009)

fredmc said:


> stihl sux



This thread is Stihl fans, which obviously your not so mooove on.....


----------



## ckliff (Nov 17, 2009)

JTinaTree said:


> This thread is Stihl fans, which obviously your not so mooove on.....



hahaa! Yeah, must be a move-on.org kinda guy.

I'll betcha Sarah must own a Stihl.


----------



## Rickytree (Nov 17, 2009)

I like Stihl but was alittle hard to watch. The guy sharpening the saw was funny! I give it a 3 out of 5 or 60%. Just made the passin mark.


----------



## phillytreeking1 (Nov 17, 2009)

awsome i like the speedlining to work .


----------



## outofmytree (Jan 1, 2010)

phillytreeking1 said:


> awsome i like the speedlining to work .



:agree2:


----------



## talltreeclimber (Jan 8, 2010)

awesome vid LOVE the STIHL


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Jan 9, 2010)

Yeah Stihl asked if they could video our workday. So I said sure. Came out cool huh? I wish they has put it in a language I could understand though....


----------



## des170stihl (Jan 13, 2010)

*I Like All Stihl Stuff*

I never get tired of watching STIHL videos. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## flushcut (Jan 23, 2010)

*stihl vid*

So can stihl saws get you up that speedline to with the wood or what?oke:


----------



## treevet (Jan 23, 2010)

With a woody?.....what?.....


----------



## treevet (Jan 23, 2010)

Let's go get them damn trees....


----------



## mattfr12 (Apr 14, 2010)

Brings A Tear to my eye


----------



## EdenT (Apr 14, 2010)

treevet said:


> Let's go get them damn trees....



I thought erotic pictures weren't allowed!


----------

